# Mountain View Espresso



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

....Located across from a new McDonald's coffee bar. ...still assessing affect. The economy contraction adds a variable to the picture. Anybody located near a McDonalds with the coffee bar?

More...


----------

